# Anyone keep Killifish?



## Warhawk

Wondering how many people here keep these guys? 

I love their colors and they are a different animal when it comes to breeding but looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Warhawk

WOW can't believe no one has these little guys. I'm getting a pair of Aphyosemion striatum this weekend really hoping they do as well as I think. Killifish sound like they will be a joy to work with.


----------



## RSVBiffer

Yes, Gardneri Killis. Males are full of character and very colourful as you say. 

Killis never really seem to have taken off in the hobby probably as they were never the easiest fish to get hold of, how many LFS stock them? With the growth of the Internet they have become more readily available and their popularity seems to have increased.


----------



## willow

hi
they're not something i come across often to be honest,otherwise
i reckon i would have taken an interest.i know you can buy eggs
on the internet.


----------



## MikeG14

I'm getting interested in killies, it's just none of my LFSs seem to carry anything but american flag fish or golden wonders. I'm looking for something that can coexist with Kribs & African butterfly cichlids in a 29 gallon long and fit the bio-tope. Very few, if any African tetras are suitable for a 29 gallon. Killifish just might fit the bill.


----------



## danfu

Wasn't familiar with Killifish until you mentioned it....that being said...here is an interesting info page on them:

KilliFish


----------



## cyclesnipas

Saw some beautiful ruby killifish at my lfs last year. Bright pearl blue spots and fins on a deep red body made for a small but very striking fish. They really peaked my interest until a clerk told me they have a very short life span maybe a year to year and a 1/2. Not sure if this applies to all Killifish but that was a major turnoff for me.


----------



## Warhawk

I picked up the pair last weekend, they are doing well. I don't know the age but they are still pretty young and their colors are just starting to come in. 

MikeG14 @ My LFS gets some Golden wonders also I wasn't impressed with them for sure. From what I understand those are some of the easy to breed ones so they do show up at some pet stores. Some of the real beautiful ones are harder to get but well worth it.


cyclesnipas @ The info the clerk gave is partly correct. There are two big groups Annuals and Non Anuals, the annuals do have shorten life spans of 6-18 months depending on the fish. But the Non Annuals can live 2-3 years so not any different than most tropical fish, well not counting cichlids. 


The biggest draw to is the Killifish is the colors, they are some of the most beautiful fish I have ever seen. The other draw is that they are not a super easy fish to breed so that means most people don't keep them. 

I plan on setting a side some tank space for different Killifish and learning all I can. If anyone else is interested in them let me know and we can share some knowledge and learn together.


----------



## MikeG14

You can check out Natures talk show. It's available on iTunes or here,
You searched for killie fish - NATURES TALK SHOW, LLC

They run a killifish hour every month or so. There are many more episodes from when they were the "Under The Sea Radio Show". I believe those shows are still available on iTunes.

I think Clown Killies might be just what I'm looking for.


----------



## elbeeaz

I just acquired 4 killifish from a friend so I'm doing my research on their care and personalities. Thank goodness I found your post!  I will check out the links you've provided earlier in the conversation...if you have any other links or advise for me I welcome it with open arms/fins! FYI - they are in a 10 gallon tank, a few manzanita pieces, live plants (very few, trying to get them to grow) and a small terra cotta pot that they seem to enjoy hanging out in.


----------



## MikeG14

That's great elbeeaz, what kind of killies did your friend give you? Could you post a picture?


----------



## SirReal303

We have killis. They're just a regular fish out here where we are. I see them every time I go into the LFS.

Actively one of our stores is carrying clown killis, splendid killis, gardneri killis, bluefin notho killis


----------



## SirReal303

PS I'll keep an eye on our tank with the killis and see if i can't snag a pic tonight. It's heavily planted so they are tough to get.


----------

